# Flights



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it just me or does anyone else hate booking flights.
My boss is generous to a fault with everything but flights, get the cheapest Chris, it must be the cheapest... 1,000 euros for a one way ticket with Iberia, 7,00 pounds with KLM but it is via Nairobi.. a 54 hour flight. am I missing something is there a big holiday in September, sorry about the lack of question marks but I have bought a new laptop and changed some of it to English and the key board is all mixed up


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Flights from the UK to Egypt are really expensive in September, so much so that we have decided to not go!! they are all late £300s.

not aware of the reason why, but we were looking for the last five weeks and they have constantly come out at that price :O(


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Fly into Hurgarda with easyjet - chicken class but cheap as chips

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dougaldon (Jan 26, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Fly into Hurgarda with easyjet - chicken class but cheap as chips
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


From where ! Which airport ?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

dougaldon said:


> From where ! Which airport ?


Gatport Airwick


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

The £300+ flights were easyjet to sharm!!


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep just checked and easyjet to hurgharda - £400 return!!! not that cheap! its because its last minute, Easyjet are only cheap as chips in the really low season, or if you book when they first come out :O(


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

samui13 said:


> Yep just checked and easyjet to hurgharda - £400 return!!! not that cheap! its because its last minute, Easyjet are only cheap as chips in the really low season, or if you book when they first come out :O(


wee got a really cheap "one way" tickets 2 weeks ago from LGW to HUR


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

what about swiss? Swiss International Air Lines Ltd. 
Yesterday it was my first time to travel with Swiss, from Cairo to Amsterdam, stop (plane change) in Zurich for two hours, on my way back it will be one hour.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

There is a lack of seats around at the moments, costs are up and difficult to find. The airlines at the moment have smaller planes on the cairo run hence lack of seats. We are moving people in and out pretty regular, plus when I get my personal flights, prices are way up compared to a year ago- my mates just come back from spain with Swiss- good and competitive, return will probably be cheaper


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I would rather spend a bit more and fly anyone other than EasyJet--the extra costs for checked luggage and something resembling edible food onboard were crazy!


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey!
If you're flying from Madrid, MS, they are about £211 single with EgyptAir direct flight, if that helps x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies but I really want to check my luggage in at Alicante and have nothing else to do with it until I reach Cairo...I am thinking of flying to Glasgow with hand luggage only and then buying all new clothes to take in the hold..


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you looked at the return prices? for some insane reason they can be cheaper than the single! TAP/Egypt air Lisbon/Cairo may work out ok for you.
But if you want to know about hassle travelling, try getting from Egypt(Hurghada) to Manchester, without using a charter flight!!!!! This no charter rule sucks BIG TIME.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> Have you looked at the return prices? for some insane reason they can be cheaper than the single! TAP/Egypt air Lisbon/Cairo may work out ok for you.
> But if you want to know about hassle travelling, try getting from Egypt(Hurghada) to Manchester, without using a charter flight!!!!! This no charter rule sucks BIG TIME.


Emirates also have decent deals for Cairo but you need to fly from some of the backstreet airports such as birmingham.


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Easy Jet are offering flights from Gatwick to Hurghada from £144 one way. They dont appear to fly to Cairo unless I am being totally stupid, which is quite probable !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SunshineBarley said:


> Easy Jet are offering flights from Gatwick to Hurghada from £144 one way. They dont appear to fly to Cairo unless I am being totally stupid, which is quite probable !!




No they dont fly into Cairo


----------

